# Meows and Headbonks



## Armywife82 (Jul 5, 2007)

* Hello! These are my kitties Kayleigh 
http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500/thumbs/
[img]http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500/thumbs/
and Kaida http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500/thumbs/







%20%20%20I%20have%20serched%20the%20web%20but%20can%20not%20find%20out%20percisly%20what%20she%20would%20be%20classified%20as.[/img]*


----------



## Armywife82 (Jul 5, 2007)

*hmm the images did not show*

Not sure why, I did what the directions said to do.... Well they are in the photo gallery if anyone wishes to view them. Sorry I do not know how to make the images work in the post


----------



## Armywife82 (Jul 5, 2007)

*P.S*

Kayleigh is the tortie and Kaida is the grey one. The image names all start with Cali, because they were taken in California when we lived there two years ago.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum

Here are the photos for you








































Lovely cats


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! Cute kitty family you have there!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I would think she is like a tortie with white? Welcome aboard


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Welcome. 
I vote for Tabyco...she really does look like a tabby but with little smudges of color. :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: hmm the images did not show*



Armywife82 said:


> Not sure why, I did what the directions said to do.... Well they are in the photo gallery if anyone wishes to view them. Sorry I do not know how to make the images work in the post


I copied the first pic that melysion posted for you...it should look like below, but without the spaces at the img's. 
You need to have







tag. The slash tells the computer to stop looking for the picture.
Hope that was helpful...heidi


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

to the forum!  Cute kitties you got there :wink: .


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Beautiful cats!!! 

Don't feel bad, I sturggle with posting pictures, also. Some days I get it right, and others I am just too blonde for words.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome! to you and the gorgeous kittys! :love2


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi and welcome! You have beautiful cats!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome...very cute kitties...

OK...the easy way to post a pic...

Go to your Gallery, click on the thumbnail of the pic you want to post...the page with the pic will come up (this is the same page that pops up after uploading a pic).

Underneath the pic in the "additional info area" you'll see a box titled "UBBCode" in the box is a string....highlight the string and copy. Then paste in your post. That's it...the img tags are already there for you...


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

welcome! 
you have gorgeous kitties! :heart


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

To Armywife from Airforce brat:  

Welcome! Beautiful kitties! :luv

For pictures, after you click on the thumbnail picture, I just click on "copy to clipboard" then you can paste it in your message without worrying about the IMG or URL or anything like that.


----------

